# Pick Tactical Knife write-up



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Feb 5, 2004)

I just picked up the latest edition of Tactical Knives. (Its the May edition being sold in February). They have a four page write up on the PTK (Pick Tactical Knife) and the knife is the featured knife on the cover. A couple of quotes Initially intended as a short-run custom knife for a special operations group, the PTKs success with forward-deployed operators has made it one of the most in-demand knives in the spec ops community - In short, the PTK is the real deal: a true combat knife designed and made by experts to meet the needs of genuine spec ops personnel. How cool is that? Michael Janich author, Tactical Knives. Congratulations to Mr. Pick on an excellent knife and a resoundingly good write up.  

Marcus Buonfiglio
Universal Kenpo Federation


----------

